# after market alarm system and Computer issue.



## racapacavz (Sep 8, 2003)

After a long week in the shop, the tech told me that my 94' 240-se, is burning the computer because of the after market alarm system the car has.

When I got the car, the alarm system was not working, it was just sitting there, and I never had problems with it before. the car was working fine. All the computer problems started after I fixed the Timing chain noice (guide tensor loose).

So, how come this alarm system (I never used it) it turn out to be the problem insted of anything related to the timing chain repairs (which turn out ok).

Please any light you guys can give me on this issue would be appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

not a clue. if the alarm isn't working, functioning, or simply unplugged from the battery i wouldn't imagine that THAT would be the problem. 

so your mechanic is saying your ECU is getting fried? so you must be having lots of other problems occurring at the same time, right? i would say to get an ECU read to see if there might be a problem other than the alarm. then start the fun in getting your wires, relays, etc. checked with an ohm meter or what have you.


----------



## trahc (Jan 9, 2004)

*alarm*

ive seen to many people blame things on an alarm, i have seen alarm problems. but my 93 240 was one of the easyest alarms i ever installed.


----------

